# Looking For Either A .45 ACP Or A 9mm With Threaded Barrel & Tactical Light Rail



## ryevick (Apr 16, 2011)

Haven't decided yet on whether I'm going with; a .45 ACP or a 9mm but would like to hear suggestions for both, that come with a threaded barrel (I don't want to spend money for a second barrel just to never use the one that came with it) and a tactical light rail... It would be just awesome if someone would just offer me a combo with the handgun and a suppressor included as a "package price" :smt068 but I don't see that happening... I was thinking about the Springfield XD but I don't think it comes threaded... maybe it does... any ideas?


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*.45 acp and 9mm with threaded barrel and tactical light rail suggestions.*

For 9mm, i would reccomend the sig sauer p226 combat TB and the p226 Elite Dark Threaded Barrel both have threaded barrels and rails. As for the .45, the sig sauer p220 Elite Dark TB and p220 combat TB both have threaded barrels and rails. In addition to having the features that you want they are in my opinion some of the best handguns ever to be made in terms of reliability, ergonomics, and functionality and are very easy to shoot accurately right out of the box. They do cost quite a bit more than the springfield XD or XDm but you are getting a truly superior weapon IMHO.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

*45 acp*

FNP tactical
fnp 45 tactical - Google Search


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*.45 acp and 9mm suggestions*

+1 on the FN, i forgot they made a model with the threaded barrel and rail or i would have recommended those as a cheaper alternative. for the money i think those are great guns and have been impressed by their overall feel compared to the price point. Although i dont have any live fire experience with them to offer more incite into the gun, FN is a good company so i would expect them to function very well.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

cooper623 said:


> For 9mm, i would reccomend the sig sauer p226 combat TB and the p226 Elite Dark Threaded Barrel both have threaded barrels and rails. As for the .45, the sig sauer p220 Elite Dark TB and p220 combat TB both have threaded barrels and rails. In addition to having the features that you want they are in my opinion some of the best handguns ever to be made in terms of reliability, ergonomics, and functionality and are very easy to shoot accurately right out of the box. They do cost quite a bit more than the springfield XD or XDm but you are getting a truly superior weapon IMHO.


I have to go with cooper on this one, go with sig. Also, the TB models dont sell as much so if you go to order one, dont be scared to try to work on the price.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

FN for the .45 and Sig for the 9mm.


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

Some other options in 9mm: CZ P-07 Duty, SIG P239 Tactical, SIG P229 Elite Dark, H&K USP Tactical

Some other options in .45 ACP: H&K Mark 23, H&K USP Compact Tactical, H&K USP Tactical


----------

